# how to get into property preservation



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

I got a call the other day from tradeworkersonline.com to do some p&p work, long story short I've determined that particular company is a scam but it has peaked my interest in doing that type of work in addition to my regular exterior (roofing, siding, windows etc.) work. How do I break into this type of work? Is there a particular legitimate company to contact or just start calling banks?


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

You're going to have to do some reading of all the threads in the preservation forums. No one is going to direct you to their clients and no one will give you pricing. 

Just research and read and you'll find everything you need to know about these companies, good and bad.

Linda


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

a1propertyclean said:


> You're going to have to do some reading of all the threads in the preservation forums. No one is going to direct you to their clients and no one will give you pricing.
> 
> Just research and read and you'll find everything you need to know about these companies, good and bad.
> 
> Linda


Wow all the preservation people are so offended and upset by a "newbie" asking questions about getting into the business so it must be the place to be. Thanks for the advice apparently I found the used car dealers of the contracting industry lol.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

pro exteriors said:


> Wow all the preservation people are so offended and upset by a "newbie" asking questions about getting into the business so it must be the place to be. Thanks for the advice apparently I found the used car dealers of the contracting industry lol.


It is hard to fill in with foreclosure work due to the inability to make even weekly work plans. You are expected to turn in bids same day or next and upon approval start right away. And half the work is clerical, pictures, itemized bidding etc. 
You may find your self delaying your regular work to do these types of jobs which is not ideal.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

monumentinc said:


> It is hard to fill in with foreclosure work due to the inability to make even weekly work plans. You are expected to turn in bids same day or next and upon approval start right away. And half the work is clerical, pictures, itemized bidding etc.
> You may find your self delaying your regular work to do these types of jobs which is not ideal.


Thank you, that's the kind of info I was looking for. Instead of stupid newby how dare you ask a question of us great property preservation gods about something you're unfamiliar with. My bad I thought that's what the forums were for, lol. Guess there are arrogant people in every industry.


----------



## rselectric1 (Apr 12, 2012)

pro exteriors said:


> Thank you, that's the kind of info I was looking for. Instead of stupid newby how dare you ask a question of us great property preservation gods about something you're unfamiliar with. My bad I thought that's what the forums were for, lol. Guess there are arrogant people in every industry.


Pro, also check out our dedicated PP forum here.

http://www.preservationtalk.com/

It's a brand new site (couple months) but a sister site to this one.

It's a forum where pricing etc. is much more freely discussed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

rselectric1 said:


> Pro, also check out our dedicated PP forum here.
> 
> http://www.preservationtalk.com/
> 
> ...


Will do, thank you


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

pro exteriors said:


> Wow all the preservation people are so offended and upset by a "newbie" asking questions about getting into the business so it must be the place to be. Thanks for the advice apparently I found the used car dealers of the contracting industry lol.


You didn't offend me with your question. But, if you had bothered to do your homework like many of the other members who have already gotten off the ground, you would probably be able to ask more well-informed questions.

What I said about no one giving up their clients is true and giving out pricing in the forum is against the rules.

Maybe you just need to go kick rocks somewhere and get rid of the chip on your shoulder when someone answers you honestly.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

pro exteriors said:


> Thank you, that's the kind of info I was looking for. Instead of stupid newby how dare you ask a question of us great property preservation gods about something you're unfamiliar with. My bad I thought that's what the forums were for, lol. Guess there are arrogant people in every industry.


Wow. Nice. Forums are great learning and networking tools. But you really DO need to do some reading and make sure the questions haven't already been answered to your satisfaction.

You're busy kicking people who CAN help because you're too busy reading everything into the answers you're being given except the answer itself.

Linda


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm always glad to help, there are no dumb questions. But you could say you get what you pay for...:sleep1:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

Not to be annoying, but roofing, siding and windows are not the part of property preservation, however hazard recovery company - way to go. We do hazards along with P&P to balance.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

NEWREO said:


> Not to be annoying, but roofing, siding and windows are not the part of property preservation, however hazard recovery company - way to go. We do hazards along with P&P to balance.


Yeah, honestly I don't even know enough about the industry to know, that's why I was asking questions. I'm beginning to think its more cleaning, lawn mowing and lock changing than anything.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

pro exteriors said:


> Yeah, honestly I don't even know enough about the industry to know, that's why I was asking questions. I'm beginning to think its more cleaning, lawn mowing and lock changing than anything.


That is most of it. Cleaning feces out of toilets with no running water seems to be what's done the most.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

SWOH REO said:


> That is most of it. Cleaning feces out of toilets with no running water seems to be what's done the most.


Gaawwd I MISS those days....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## The_josh (May 31, 2012)

SWOH REO said:


> That is most of it. Cleaning feces out of toilets with no running water seems to be what's done the most.


reminds me of my favorite toilet ever.... can i post a pic???


----------

